

Offer HN: I will work for free in San Francisco this week - styrmis

I'm staying in San Francisco and will be here until the 6th of March; I came here to expose myself to a different culture and perspective (I'm from the UK) and I would love to visit your startup, I would even be happy to do some work for you for free!<p>To give you an idea of what I might be able to do for you, my background is I:<p><pre><code>  - have a PhD in Machine Learning (graduated in 2010)
  - am a software developer (primarily full-stack web)
  - run a small SaaS business in London
  - recently started building iOS apps
  - have experience in industry in the UK and Japan
  - have some understanding of the Japanese market
</code></pre>
Of late I'm particularly interested in idea validation and data-driven business intelligence, e.g. use of split testing, cohort analysis and other techniques generally used in lean startups to learn and improve as quickly as possible.<p>I'm open to any and all suggestions (including just grabbing a coffee/beer!). My name is Stefan and you can reach me at styrmis@gmail.com<p>Thank you!<p>(The reason why I am offering to work for free is just to try and give something back in exchange for your time; I'm not actively seeking employment.)
======
salahxanadu
I think these 'I'm european, I'll work for free' posts are a bit tiring. It is
a very difficult proposition and if we take into account business rules and
regulations it becomes much more unsavory.

Why not just ask for a tour or find people at hackathons or meetups?

~~~
styrmis
Fair enough—I realise it isn't necessary (there are seemingly many generous
and open people here) but I'd like to offer something in return if I can.
Feedback duly noted! I'm happy to just chat and I've had a good experience
with that so far.

Out of interest have you done something similar before, and did you approach
it in a different way?

------
tectonic
I met Stefan for coffee and invited him to hang out with us at Mavenlink for
an afternoon and it was very enjoyable and productive. Stefan is a very nice
guy!

~~~
styrmis
Yes many thanks for that, it's made the trip to SF all the more worthwhile;
looking forward to dropping by again.

